# from Illinois



## GalenaIL (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi. I'm new here, from Galena, IL. I found this bottle is the ground behind our old house, along with 3 other small clear bottles. Can anyone tell me about it? It's only 3.75" tall and it's 5-sided. It reads: Flagg's Good Samaritan Immediate Relief Cincinnati. It's not broken or chipped, just a little dirty with soil. Thank you!


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 30, 2018)

With the pontil mark on the bottom, it's pretty much pre-1860.   It's in Matt's medicine nexus but only a picture of it, no information on Flagg out of Cincinnati.  

A VERY nice little medicine bottle.   Perhaps some mid--west medicine expert can give you more info on Flagg.  There are some serious Cincinnati collectors out there.  

Jim G


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 30, 2018)

That's an absolutely beautiful find!  I would love to find something like that someday.


----------



## GalenaIL (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies. I'm going to photograph the other three bottles I found with this one. Maybe they'll be familiar to you or to someone. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 7, 2018)

That’s s great find, I’m sure it has some value


----------



## nhpharm (May 7, 2018)

They pop up from time to time but definitely a $125-$150 bottle based on what I have seen in the past.


----------



## sandchip (May 7, 2018)

Nice find!  I think you need to keep digging.  I know I would if I found something like that in my backyard!


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 8, 2018)

Super crude and nice. Congrats. It's a heck of a find.


----------



## GalenaIL (May 9, 2018)

Thanks, all. I think I'll put the bottle on the For Sale section of the Forum. (My main collection is actually antique bookends.)


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 9, 2018)

Great looking bottle! crude, good color, nice embossing. Go back and dig for more...


----------

